# ebay auction Why Big $$ ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

eBay item number:371563725921

2 Tomy
2 LifeLike #55 Ford Square D & #17 Dewalt
are the LifeLike rare?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

don't know the value of any of those cars.
but, this bidding history ....
...... private listing - bidders' identities protected US $139.50	
Mar-09-16 09:44:48 PST ......
is classic cover for shilling.

probably the squareD is desirable.
seems I have had the other three in a junk box for quite awhile
might even have the squareD


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I have a square D I wasn't aware it it desirable. I'll see how desirable next weekend in Baltimore.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

All four are common cars here in Wisconsin, but overseas, south of the border who knows? The cars cost between $20 - $30 new, Used maybe $15 - $25. The cars sold for $35 each, the buyer must of needed them, and the seller got lucky.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

alpink said:


> don't know the value of any of those cars.
> but, this bidding history ....
> ...... private listing - bidders' identities protected US $139.50
> Mar-09-16 09:44:48 PST ......
> ...


I have had many bidders with the protected identities and there is no schilling going on and I was always curious why they do it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brownie, that is not a case of the bidders choosing to conceal their identity.
that is a case of the seller choosing PRIVATE LISTING so no one can see IDs of bidders.
however, no one can see bidders eBay IDs anymore anyway.
only a cryptic set of letters and/or numbers followed by the feedback number for that eBay ID.
I know of no way to conceal my eBay ID other than what eBay does automatically.

unless the price is really good (BIN), I avoid sellers using PRIVATE LISTING.

if I misunderstood your post .....
" I have had many bidders with the protected identities and there is no schilling going on and I was always curious why they do it. "
...... and you are a seller that uses PRIVATE LISTING feature, I mean no disprespect.
and, if I am wrong about this and bidders are able to have "private listing - bidders' identities protected" show in place of the cryptic eBay ID, then I would like to see an example.
for instance a bidding history of an auction listing that shows both the cryptic ID and the "private listing - bidders' identities protected" on the same page.

I try to keep an open mind and learn at every opportunity presented.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sjracer said:


> I have a square D I wasn't aware it it desirable. I'll see how desirable next weekend in Baltimore.


I'm think'n, in part... that since it's tax-refund season... that usually jacks $$ on Ebay stuff as well...

"..I got an "EXTREEMELY-Rare" 101 Shadow can am,.. missing a part or 2,
BUT, Otherwise=MINT!!!,... starting bid; $ 100.00 ... BUT I'm Offering "FREE-SHIPPING!!!"..." :freak::drunk::jest::beatdeadhorse:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba.....I'll take two.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Bubba.....I'll take two.


buy 3, get ONE FREE!!!:thumbsup::wave:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Tax season makes prices go up,,, Easy come easy go. I wouldn't touch a private auction so they wont have to worry about protecting my ID. Same for reserve auctions.
Sometimes people need to win the auction more than they need the item. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has listed an item with opening bid and buy it now. Someone bids and the item finishes for way more than the original buy it now.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL SuperDave321,
I have been that guy who opened bidding to eliminate the BIN and then ended up bidding way more in order to win.
yes, sometimes it is about winning the auction rather than sensible buying.
LOL


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> LOL SuperDave321,
> I have been that guy who opened bidding to eliminate the BIN and then ended up bidding way more in order to win.
> yes, sometimes it is about winning the auction rather than sensible buying.
> LOL


~ gets in line behind alpink ~

Been there... yeah, buddy...
.


----------



## Noobie164 (Feb 29, 2016)

Here you go...http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-Square...762612?hash=item33b3327d34:g:vs0AAOSwYlJW4iNO


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*lifelike cars*

i have the square d car here . can buy any lifelike car here at show for 5.00 each. the john deere ones are worth big bucks the # 97 ponitac 1 and the 97 tuarus one.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> i have the square d car here . can buy any lifelike car here at show for 5.00 each. the john deere ones are worth big bucks the # 97 ponitac 1 and the 97 tuarus one.


"Hammond-Eggs" Spring Slot-Car Show... "THIS" Sunday (???!!!) 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> buy 3, get ONE FREE!!!:thumbsup::wave:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:



Ahhhhhhh thanks Bubba you didn't have to do that, check your PayPal....


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

I've only been watching and using ebay for a few weeks, but the sensible buying comment carries a lot of truth. I payed a little more than I wanted on a couple to "win" it but some are out of control.

A shrink would go mad trying to analyze the marketing and purchasing habits that take place on there. It is fun to watch a bidding war at the end, blows my mind!

My new method is bid the amount I am willing to pay and leave it(I'm kinda frugal too). If I don't win another will be along soon. And probably cheaper. 

Did you guys see the Citizens F1? car? Only $1995.00

Later, Walt


----------

